# Elevator flooring??



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any ideas for a good durable flooring solution for a cargo elevator that doubles as a tenant elevator in an upper scale complex. Currently there is ceramic tile. The tile is cracked at the doors from them pushing trash containers (200-300 lbs) across. Looking for ideas that could replace the tile and add durability but have a good appearance.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Eric K said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for a good durable flooring solution for a cargo elevator that doubles as a tenant elevator in an upper scale complex. Currently there is ceramic tile. The tile is cracked at the doors from them pushing trash containers (200-300 lbs) across. Looking for ideas that could replace the tile and add durability but have a good appearance.


Rubber tile works well, and is easily replaced if installed with pressure sensitive glue, or no glue. I have installed it in elevators as well as gyms/ exercise rooms. 

As you probably know, you have to be careful about adding weight in an elevator, but if you already have ceramic tile you probably are not going to have anything heavier.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Since it’s an upscale building elevator, the Italian rubber flooring in the link below sounds like it would be acceptable. 
Just be sure to emphasize that it’s not just ordinary common rubber elevator flooring … it’s Italian. :thumbsup:

http://www.thematking.com/business_...looring/studsystem/strong-BJ060coned-back.htm


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look at some of the Altro commercial non slip sheet vinyl flooring. Just an idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We've done a lot of rubber tile but it tends to mark up too easily for these applications. Solid Vinyl Tile is what we usually go for now.


----------



## Troeskie (Dec 31, 2010)

We have recently started installing Vinyl Plank In the Holiday Inns Here in Texas. Applied with an epoxy adhesive is the good however that all depends on how many elevators they will let you shut down at a time. 

Herrera Flooring.:thumbup:


----------



## gavinol (Jan 1, 2011)

Before installing your flooring for your elevator cab, you must consider how much the material weighs when you install it. Adding a significant amount of weight to the cab can cause problems to the elevator's leveling abilities.


----------

